# Copper Backsplash



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Question for the DIY guru's.....my wife wants copper backsplash in our kitchen, the concern I have is that we live in the country and our well water is hard. How hard would it be to keep clean? Would you recommend not using copper?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like you need to maintain it by applying a lacquer coating. Most likely it would have one initially.

https://www.colorcopper.com/pages/FAQS.html#faq_g_finish


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Copper will oxidize and will need frequent cleaning and or polishing to keep it shiny. Copper will age and develop a patina, and your wife may like that. Cosmetics and functionality are two different things. Why does she want the copper? Where does she want it at?

I'd recommend stainless if it will match your kitchen. I've done stone/tile back splashes on a couple of houses, but inserted a stainless backsplash behind the stove. The stove area will need more cleanup than a typical countertop and the stainless allows quick wipe downs for simple cleanup, and it looks good too.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

We had a hand hammered copper kitchen sink in our weekend place before we sold it. My wife loved it, it had a patina and a texture to it that was cool. Probably easier to keep clean than stainless cause the brown patina hid a lot.

Wonder if they sell a copper sheet with a texture stamped in it? That would make a cool backsplash.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Have your wife look at Fasade Backsplashes.


----------

